
NPM Was Down - charlieirish
https://status.npmjs.org/incidents/cksjqc1w11v5
======
styeco
Our builds are also still failing with multiple 404ing packages.

------
brodo
You still get 404s if you want to install scoped packages.

------
unilynx
Scoped packages are still failing to install for us, so "was Down" in the
title is unfortunately still a bit premature

------
0xy
Still failing for us, in addition Yarn seems to be having major issues as well
including their status page 500ing.

~~~
bvm
Yarn doesn't appear to have a status page any more, and in addition, doesn't
operate a mirror, just a CNAME.

------
huffmsa
Sure seems like GitHub and it's affiliates have been having quite a bit of
downtime since the Microsoft acquisition.

Yes, I understand that npm shifting to GitHub is independent and after the
acquisition, but it's awfully coincidental.

------
jshawl
oof just spent a solid 30 minutes trying to debug why I was getting 404s in a
docker build. Thanks HN!

------
fredrivett
yep, it's still down, failing to install packages for me, says they're working
on a fix

